# new tang



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Got a sailfin tang today. Who is 3 inch. Thought i would share a pic of him.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

:nicefish:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Veliferum. My favorite fish. Be sure to keep him fat and pump him full of garlic for those first few weeks. They are ich magnets!!!


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you aunt kim.Realy garlic.? What kind and how much? So how do you sugest me to keep him fat? So far eating realy good. Dry seaweed, and frozen brin.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Pasfur what other fish would you recomend to go with him in a 125 Reef tank. Im building the reef tank as we speek it wont be ready for 6 months to start puting corals in or fish. So i want to just get a few ideas. Also a few specs to the tank. It is going to have live sand 1 inch. 200 lbs live rock. A 55 gallon sump. with live rock.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I feed garlic enhanced pellets, Forumla Two by Ocean Nutrition is my favorite. The garlic works great to boost the resistance of fish to parasitical infections. I am glad to hear that you are feeding algae sheets, this will go a long way to helping the Tang settle into your tank. Feed several times per day, in addition to the algae sheets, especially in newer systems with a lack of algae for grazing.

It sounds like your plans for the 125 are coming along well. Remember a couple of things. First, you want a sand bed of 4'' to 6'' in depth. This can get expensive. I suggest you visit Marco Rocks The finest aquarium rock available, base rock, live rock, reef rock, marco rock, reef tank saltwater fish, live corals, Marco rocks, Fiji live rock, Tonga Live rock to purchase some sand and dry rock. You can probably get by with only 25 to 50 pounds of live rock and the rest dry, which will save you a ton of money. Have you picked out a protein skimmer?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

Not yet on protein skimmer, what pro skim should i get that works realy good?. One inch sand bed wouldn't work?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You can use a 1'' sand bed. I have a 1'' sand bed in my 180. Just keep in mind, you will not receive a denitrification effect from a 1'' sand bed, so rising Nitrate levels can become an issue. To offset this, you would want to use more live rock than normal. I have about 300 pounds of live rock in my 180.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

So would you recomend a 4 inch bed. Iv got the live sand 1 inch. If i need more i will get more. I put 40 Lb of live rock in and im orderd the dry rock 160 lbs. So that would be 200 lbs of rock would that be enough? What other fish would go with The tang, a perc clown. And a blue damsel.? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, 200 pounds of rock should be plenty. The option of adding additional sand is up to you. Both methods work well, so long as you avoid sand depths between 1'' and 4''.

For fish options in a 125 reef to go along with a Sailfin Tang, almost anything will work, so long as you avoid other members of the Zebrasoma genus of Tang. This includes the Yellow Tang, Purple Tang, and Scopas Tang.


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

What protien skimmer would you recoment for the set up?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Do you have a sump? Or will you need a hang on skimmer?


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

I am going to be useing a 55 gallon sump. With 2 water jets in the back corners to move the water.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the ASM G2 or G3 as a skimmer choice. ASM G Series In-Sump Protein Skimmers | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com

You could also use the Marineland unit here Marine Series Advanced Protein Skimmers | Venturi Models | Protein Skimmers | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com and save a few dollars. I use an ASM G3 on my 180 and am very happy with it.


----------

